# Rufus



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

My big boy Rufus  sorry the pics arent brilliant I am having to learn with my new camera.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

He is lovely! I don't know much about ferrets but these markings are my favourites


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

delca1 said:


> He is lovely! I don't know much about ferrets but these markings are my favourites


he is a dark polecat ferret  hes 3 this year. hes a big soppy lad.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

First time I held a ferret was the year before last and I fell in love with her! I went to watch a friend hunt with her Harris Hawk (never done that before either) and I was put in charge of the ferret. She was so friendly and good at her job too, flushed out loads of rabbits! Mind you, she was white not as pretty/handsome as Rufus


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

delca1 said:


> First time I held a ferret was the year before last and I fell in love with her! I went to watch a friend hunt with her Harris Hawk (never done that before either) and I was put in charge of the ferret. She was so friendly and good at her job too, flushed out loads of rabbits! Mind you, she was white not as pretty/handsome as Rufus


ferrets are beautiful animals, im so glad you had a plesent experience with them, they get such a bad reputation it is so sad


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It made me think I would love to have one but it would just be a pet, no intentions for hunting. My OH just shook his head and said no way! 
To be honest I wouldn't have time for one.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

delca1 said:


> It made me think I would love to have one but it would just be a pet, no intentions for hunting. My OH just shook his head and said no way!
> To be honest I wouldn't have time for one.


they can make brilliant house pets  I dont have house pets but Thedogsmother on here does so she will be able to advise you on that part of ferret ownership more then me.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dk, hes stunning! how many polecats do you have again? yknow i see myself with many polecat marked ones, i do love all ferrets but polecats are always just going to be my favourite i think


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww I missed this thread, Rufus is looking handsome as ever :001_wub:


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

nice looking fella


----------

